# Knoppix: Kopieren von Festplatte zu Festplatte



## Useeu (13. August 2004)

Hi,

nachdem ich mein Problem mit dem Windows Login gelöst hatte (mit Knoppix) möchte ich jetzt Daten von einer Festplatte auf die andere kopieren. Nun sind beide Dateisysteme NTFS und der Zugriff unter Knoppix auf Lesen gestellt. Wenn ich jetzt versuche, den Zugriff auf Lesen & Schreiben zu stellen, kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass Schreiben auf NTFS Datenverlust zur Folge hätte. Weiter sagt die Fehlermeldung, dass diese Aktion nicht ausgeführt wird. Wie kann ich die Daten jetzt einfach und am besten noch sicher zwischen den HD's transferieren?

mfg


Useeu


----------



## Gudy (13. August 2004)

kann die nicht ganz folgen was du da ales redest aber nun gut...

also spiegeln ist imemr gut...


----------



## Useeu (13. August 2004)

Ich möchte Datei.ext von HD1 nach Datei.ext von  HD2 kopieren.
Durch den tollen Schreibschutz krieg ich es nicht hin. Was ist spiegeln? Mir wäre die "normale" Kopiermethode eigentlich lieber, aber wenn du das mal ein bisschen genauer erklären könntest...

mfg


Useuu


----------



## dritter (13. August 2004)

Es gibt da die NTFS-tools... Allerdings hab ich von denen nicht wirklich eine Ahnung. Und der kernel 2.6.x sollte schon NTFS support mitbringen.

Zu dem Kopieren: mit "cp" oder "dd"... Führ einfach mal ein "man" aus.


----------



## Useeu (13. August 2004)

1. Wo gibts den? (Kernel)

2. Hab ich schon ausprobiert. (cp/dd)

3. Was meinst du mit "man"? (?)

mfg


Useeu


----------



## dritter (13. August 2004)

"man" ist die onlinehilfe von linux. Gib mal in der Konsole "man cp" ein, dann weisst Du, was ich meine. Das funktioniert auch so ziemlich mit jedem anderen Befehl.

Hast Du Knoppix installiert, oder bootest Du von CD?
Je nachdem ist ein Kernelupdate möglich, oder nicht. Einen neuen Kernel gibts auf vielen wegen. Entweder Du kompilierst dir selbst einen (Dazu die sources von kernel.org ziehen), oder Du wartest bis es von Knoppix einen Aktuelleren gibt.

Wenn Du von CD bootest, und Du willst nen aktuellen Kernel haben, dann hilft eigentlich nur noch ne neue Distri zu ziehen (verbessert mich, wenn es falsch ist ) )


----------



## Useeu (13. August 2004)

Die Onlinehilfe bringt nicht wirklich etwas..
Ich boote von CD.

Weiß jetzt jemand, wie ich von einer Platte auf die andere kopieren kann?
Sowas braucht man doch immer, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dass es niemand weiß....?

mfg


Useeu


----------



## dritter (13. August 2004)

Dein Problem ist nicht das Kopieren an sich. Das funktioniert mit cp/dd ganz gut. Dein Problem ist NTFS. Bzw. der write-support dafür.

Such mal in Google nach NTFS + Linux. Man findet da schon einiges... Außerdem solltest Du nicht so sparsam sein mit infos.. Z.B. kernelversion (uname -a), etc...


----------



## Sway (14. August 2004)

Ich hab jetzt kein Knoppix zur Hand, aber es basiert doch auf Debian. Wenn du mit  Knoppix26 (oder so ähnlich) bootest und anschliesend mit *sudo modconf* den NTFS Write Support mit rein lädst sollte das klappen... theoretisch


----------



## Useeu (14. August 2004)

@Dritter: Ich hab ja schon gesucht, nur bis jetzt hat noch nichts geklappt.

Kernelversion: Linux Knoppix 2.6.6 #2 SMP Fri May 14 20:38:30 CEST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux

@Sway: Mit knoppix26 zu booten hatte ich schon versucht, aber noch nicht sudo modconfig. Kannst du mir sagen, wie genau der Treiber heißt? Ich finde da nichts für NTFS Write Support.

[edit] Ich habe jetzt kernel/fs/ntfs gefunden, doch wenn ich das auswähle und OK drücke, kommt folgendes: "Die auf ihrem System installierten Module haben ein "+"- -Zeichen rechts von ihrem Namen Nicht installiert Module haben dort ein "-"- -Zeichen stehen. Sie können die Beschreibung eines Moduls lesen, wenn sie es aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Dazu bewegen Sie den Cursor hoch oder runter, gehen in die entsprechende Zeile und drücken dort ENTER." Ich hatte dann die Wahl zwischen Beenden und ntfs + (No description available). Habe natürlich ntfs ausgewählt un bin auf OK gegangen, was kommt: "ntfs : Löscht das Modul aus dem Kernel. [Ja]  [Nein]". Tja, hab ich was falsch gemacht oder klappt das (mal wieder) nicht? [/edit]

mfg


Useeu


----------



## dritter (14. August 2004)

Ok. Ein letzter Versuch:

Was steht denn in Deiner /etc/fstab ? Soweit ich weiss mountet Knoppix vorhandene partitionen als "ro", also "read only"...
Du hast erwähnt, dass der Zugriff auf "lesen" gestellt ist. Welchen "zugriff" meinst Du? evtl. den mount-point?


btw. Es ist kein Schreibschutz, sondern da der Treiber für das Filesystem nicht von Microsoft quelloffen ist, müssen sich die Linuxentwickler den treiber selbst zusammenbasteln (Ähnlich wie bei dem SMB-protokoll...).


----------



## Useeu (15. August 2004)

@dritter:

Den Beitrag hab ich wohl zu spät gesehen, aber egal:

Ich habe Knoppix gebootet und mit K3B die Daten auf CD-RW's gebrannt, danach in Windows auf die Platte gespielt.

mfg


Useeu


----------

